
Can Google’s Larry Page Make Flying Cars a Reality? - Aelinsaar
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/06/we-were-promised-flying-cars-and-larry-page-wants-to-deliver/
======
new_hackers
This is a completely futile waste of money that goes against any real progress
of the human race.

It takes VASTLY more energy to keep a mass of any significant quantity (i.e.
human sized or greater) suspended in air with the ability to accelerate the
body significantly enough to "drive" it. (granted gliders do not use that much
energy, but they are very limited in their maneuvers).

This also seems like a very solved problem: if you want to take off
vertically, use a helicopter.

I very much wish the economic and thought leaders of this country would invest
to allowing humans to exist and thrive where large amounts of energy are not
needed. I know this goes against the power-hungry megalomaniac personality of
most CEO's that want MORE POWER!!!! But if we can teach humans to live in
"low-energy" states, we will prolong our precarious existence on this planet.
We have passed peak-oil, have neared peak-computing. If there was ever a time
we as a species could solve the "important problems", it is now.

